# Transgender fighter



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone else think that Fallon Fox the transgender mma fighter should fight Christine Cyborg. Let cyborg do her juice and Fox fight as is!! Anyone's thoughts


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't it a bit of an insult to compare someone's sexual orientation to a woman accused of gaining success through performance enhancing drugs? Does being a Lesbian make you butch too? Let Carmouche fight Fox in that case?! I'm not following the logic in the suggestion.

As though you are suggesting Fox - being more than your average woman - is the only viable contender for Cyborg since her juice makes her more like a man?

Let Cyborg make weight to fight Ronda, gender has nothing to do with it. She won't because she won't fight clean.

As far as I'm aware Fox does fight clean and fights in a female weight class. Comparing a transgender to someone on steroids is a insult to them and to MMA as a whole.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Well as Fox no matter what she is or thinks she is, she will always be a man sorry, just without the bits!! Now if you know much or anything about anabolic steroids they are make hormones! Testosterone!! Now if you have a look at Chrissy cyborg she isn't far off being a man when in full testosterone cycle so , that's what I'm talking about!! So where is the problem in me thinking that they couldn't fight on an evenish keel. I never mentioned anything about lesbians at all!! Am also sure there is more chance of Fox fighting at 145 than 135. Cyborg will never get to 135. If rousey is so great then why can't she go to 145 as am sure it's not a problem weight for her to fight at as am sure she kills herself to make weight. As for Fox fighting clean why does she need to take steroids when she is no matter what a male body!! It's science and that can't be changed


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

Exclamation marks make the pint so much more valid.

My point is that Ronda Rousey was so talented at Judo she had to compete against men. She is not on male hormones. But there are more men with more experience and it was the best way to test her ability and prove her skills.

Why do you think Cyborg should be made to fight men because she has male hormones? If Fox has male hormones shouldn't she have to fight men too? What do we do to the men in MMA taking steroids who do you class them against? I'm curious that if men find they have low testosterone levels and are a low weight should have to fight women? We can't use hormone levels as a test for an even fight.

The match in MMA should be based on weight and experience and in my humble opinion men and women (regardless of what label they use to define themselves) can compete against each other if its a fair match.

It is an insult to say because Fox is transgender she should be matched against a drug taker. I don't think your comment was well thought through or necessary. It was derogatory in my opinion.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Well that's fine as that's your opinion


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I found it odd that the UFC/MMA fanbase always ask for a Cyborg/Fox fight, it's kinda degrading to Cyborg. OK she's muscular but pitting her against someone that a lot of people class as a dude is just plain silly.

I'm torn on the Fox issue, I understand and respect that he went through the transition to become female, it's an emotionally, physically and mentally brave thing to do, but allowed to fight?

I'm on the fence about that but not liking the MMA fanbase calling for a Cyborg fight.

Cyborg has one hell of a test against Coenen ahead of her, she's bound to win but Marloes will give her a stern test. If Carano can get the better of Cyborg before getting rattled then I can see Coenen pulling an upset.

But Fox should be left in the hands of an athletic comission.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Or set up a transgender class


----------



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive seen guys fight women as they were in the same, lighter weight classes and some of the guys got their arses handed to them.

I think it doesnt matter, transgender or not, as long as they are in weight, adequately trained and most of all not using performance enhancing drugs then the fight is on an equal field.

Morality though is another matter all together. But ive always had issues about hitting women, which hasnt helped in certain martial arts tournaments where the events are mixed. Haha.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

I know what you mean. Have sparred with women in boxing and jujitsu and can never bring myself to go full strength or whatever as I know I will hurt them. But I do not mind them going full on. I think 90% plus of men would be the same


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah in sparring it's pretty commonplace, but in actual competition Fox would still have the same bone density/structure as a male, so my opinion is kudos on the life-change, but you shouldn't compete against women.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Agreed its science. That won't change


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG we made 2 pages on a *NEW* thread!!!!


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Ha first 2 page new thread i have seen since i have joined. Lets hope the first of many! In regards to the original thread with transgender fighting...im not really bothered as long as theres an entertaining fight and as long as people keep keeping my till coming in then im not fussed.

Oh yeah cheeky shameless request for everyone to like my facebook page TNT Fight Gear.

Thanks


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

That plug was as shameless as Matt Mitriones comments about Fallon....but I shall go like it anyway!


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Ha thanks....keep lookout. Got some serious freebies to giveaway soon. (another shameless one)

TNT Fight Gear


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

BAAAAAAACK on track 

Mitriones comments from MMAFighting:

Repeatedly referring to Fox as "he" and "him," Mitrione said after viewing Fox's fight videos, he hadn't "seen a man beat a woman like that since Chris Brown beat Rihanna. That is exceptional how he just beats innocent, unknowing women like that. Incredible."

After telling another joke, host Ariel Helwani asked Mitrione, "Why do you hate Fallon Fox so much, and why do you keep calling she a 'he'?"

"Because she's not a he. He's a he," he said. "He's chromosomally a man. He had a gender change, not a sex change. He's still a man. He was a man for 31 years. Thirty-one years. That's a couple years younger than I am. He's a man. Six years of taking performance de-hancing drugs, you think is going to change all that? That's ridiculous.

"That is a lying, sick, sociopathic, disgusting freak," he continued. "And I mean that. Because you lied on your license to beat up women. That's disgusting. You should be embarrassed yourself. And the fact that Florida licensed him because California licensed him or whoever the hell did it, it's an embarrassment to us as fighters, as a sport, and we all should protest that. The woman that's fighting him, props to you. I hope you beat his ass, and I hope he gets blackballed and never fights again, because that's disgusting and I'm appalled by that."

If you're against Fallon fighting fair enough, but that quote follows such a below-the-belt line, if I was a member of the transgender community I would find that last paragraph personally hurtful and out of line.

Should Fallon be victimized for *wanting* to fight?


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

In truth i agree with that to some point. Maybe not using the hurtful and unnecessary comments but there is a point. At the end of the day fallon is going to have an advantage over female opponents no matter what in my opinion. What he says is harsh the way he puts it but at the end of the day i totally see his point of view that a once male against a female...i could imagine theres going to be a strength difference, muscle mass etc. But im not an expert. Just my opinion


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

This topic has been online for a while, since Fallon was revealed to be a transgender re-assignment patient.

But in these past few weeks no solid evidence has suggested there to be an advantage or disadvantage. Fallon has been on the treatment for 6 years, I'm curios as to what changes the body has been through, and completed, in over half a decade.


----------



## Dmonking (Mar 20, 2013)

The comments are quite frankly unecessary and out of order.

A case of someone with a case of brain disengagement syndrome, specifically as it was aired.

I will read more about the case as i dont want to comment fully without full knowledge.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

don't blame you Dmonking, I've seen/heard so many comments like Mitriones on other forums that are equally as misguided and as offensive.


----------

